# For Filing EOI online spouse and child passport needed



## Kannansk

Hi,

Planning to apply for NZ under SMC and since I have 8+ years of exp in IT as Software tester, IELTS score of 6.5, my and spouse qualifications are under NZ exemption category list so i thought of filing EOI directly through online but my query is i have just applied passport for my wife and child. Whiling filing EOI passport details for the dependants is necessary at this stage or should i file after getting the passport. kindly advice on the above.


----------



## askchennai

Kannansk said:


> Hi,
> 
> Planning to apply for NZ under SMC and since I have 8+ years of exp in IT as Software tester, IELTS score of 6.5, my and spouse qualifications are under NZ exemption category list so i thought of filing EOI directly through online but my query is i have just applied passport for my wife and child. Whiling filing EOI passport details for the dependants is necessary at this stage or should i file after getting the passport. kindly advice on the above.


You have to unselect them while you file your application but fax an email to NZ immigration department mentioning that you are waiting for their passport. You can find the details here..
I want to include my child in my online EOI, but they don't have a passport. What should I do? - Immigration NZ Knowledgebase


----------



## escapedtonz

Kannansk said:


> Hi,
> 
> Planning to apply for NZ under SMC and since I have 8+ years of exp in IT as Software tester, IELTS score of 6.5, my and spouse qualifications are under NZ exemption category list so i thought of filing EOI directly through online but my query is i have just applied passport for my wife and child. Whiling filing EOI passport details for the dependants is necessary at this stage or should i file after getting the passport. kindly advice on the above.


How long till the passports arrive ?
The next EOI selection isn't till 7th August, so you might have enough time to wait for the passports then submit EOI with the passport info for your wife and child before the next fortnightly pull.


----------



## Kannansk

Thanks both for the reply comments . I guess it would take another 25 to 30 days for the passport to be delivered. Mean how long it would take for the whole NZ SMC immigration process. why because I have got +ve feedback from ACS for australian PR 190 but since i was not able to get 7 in each band in IELTS i am switching to NZ immigration with IELTS 6.5.


Which country i better for software tester for migration any idea pls share.


----------



## Liam(at)Large

Kannansk said:


> Which country i better for software tester for migration any idea pls share.


There would be more job opportunities in Australia.

With IELTS band 6.5, immigration might approve you for a visa, but you will struggle here to get hired. If you can't get higher than that in IELTS, I'd suggest you will have issues with many of the English language assessments employers and recruiters require.


----------



## Cheema

Kannansk said:


> Hi,
> 
> Planning to apply for NZ under SMC and since I have 8+ years of exp in IT as Software tester, IELTS score of 6.5, my and spouse qualifications are under NZ exemption category list so i thought of filing EOI directly through online but my query is i have just applied passport for my wife and child. Whiling filing EOI passport details for the dependants is necessary at this stage or should i file after getting the passport. kindly advice on the above.


Hi

I am also sailing in the same boat, waiting for my spouse's passport.
Meantime, I have drafted the EOI, and the passport number filed is not marked as mandatory for dependents. So, I think we can go ahead without mentioning their passport numbers and will provide the same in next steps while submitting all the documents after getting ITA.
Moderators, I need your say on this.

Thanks
~Cheema


----------



## topcat83

Cheema said:


> Hi
> 
> I am also sailing in the same boat, waiting for my spouse's passport.
> Meantime, I have drafted the EOI, and the passport number filed is not marked as mandatory for dependents. So, I think we can go ahead without mentioning their passport numbers and will provide the same in next steps while submitting all the documents after getting ITA.
> Moderators, I need your say on this.
> 
> Thanks
> ~Cheema


Sorry, I cannot say if this is correct. I am no expert immigration agent but just another former immigrant!


----------



## escapedtonz

Cheema said:


> Hi
> 
> I am also sailing in the same boat, waiting for my spouse's passport.
> Meantime, I have drafted the EOI, and the passport number filed is not marked as mandatory for dependents. So, I think we can go ahead without mentioning their passport numbers and will provide the same in next steps while submitting all the documents after getting ITA.
> Moderators, I need your say on this.
> 
> Thanks
> ~Cheema


Seems to me you have answered your own question!

Why not contact Immigration directly to ask the question, read their Ops Manual to see if the answer is in there or contact an Immigration consultant.

You can always take a chance and submit the EOI without the passport numbers for dependants. 
If Immigration need this info I'd expect they would contact you to tell you some details are missing and the info is required in order to progress your application.


----------



## Kannansk

Ok Fine buts thanks for your comment cheema. How much points you have acquired for EOI submission and they say it takes 8 to 9 months for NZ immigration to be completed it is true.
In EOI i have few doubts could you pls reply since you have recently submitted it.

1. It is mandatory to give driving license number
2. Taxation number means PAN card no 
3. National ID no is the voters ID no
4. I have a 2years old boy do i need to submit child supplement form separately.

reply highly appreciated.


----------



## Cheema

Kannansk said:


> Ok Fine buts thanks for your comment cheema. How much points you have acquired for EOI submission and they say it takes 8 to 9 months for NZ immigration to be completed it is true.
> In EOI i have few doubts could you pls reply since you have recently submitted it.
> 
> 1. It is mandatory to give driving license number
> 2. Taxation number means PAN card no
> 3. National ID no is the voters ID no
> 4. I have a 2years old boy do i need to submit child supplement form separately.
> 
> reply highly appreciated.


Hi Kannansk

There is no generic timeline for NZ immigration process, for some it took around 2 years from start to beginning, and even I have seen people who have got immigration in 3-6 months. It all depends on case to case basis.

1. Only passport number is mandatory to specify, other information is not necessary.
2. Yes, Taxation number could PAN Number
3. National ID Number could be anything, Aadhaar card number, voter card number, Passport number..... I kept it as blank.
4. I am not sure about child supplement form. So cant say anything about this.

~Cheema


----------



## Kannansk

Thanks cheema


----------



## Kannansk

Thanks cheema here are my queries on how to answer in EOI section

Do you have a recognised qualification? (level 7 or 8)	YesNo

Answer is Yes since i am a Electronics and communication engineer which is level 7

Do you have a recognised qualification? (level 3,4,5,6)	YesNo

Donot know what to answer---------Pls clarify

Did you begin your study for level 3, 4, 5 or 6 recognised qualification on or before 24 July 2011?

Donot know what to answer---------Pls clarify]


Kindly reply


----------



## Cheema

Kannansk said:


> Thanks cheema here are my queries on how to answer in EOI section
> 
> Do you have a recognised qualification? (level 7 or 8)	YesNo
> 
> Answer is Yes since i am a Electronics and communication engineer which is level 7
> 
> Do you have a recognised qualification? (level 3,4,5,6)	YesNo
> 
> Donot know what to answer---------Pls clarify
> 
> Did you begin your study for level 3, 4, 5 or 6 recognised qualification on or before 24 July 2011?
> 
> Donot know what to answer---------Pls clarify]
> 
> 
> Kindly reply


Hi K

Yes for Level 7/8
and No for Level 3,4,5,6....... as you are level 7/8
No for last as well.....


----------



## Kannansk

Thanks cheema, I havr few queries on EOI form 

Do you have a recognised qualification? (level 7 or 8)	YesNo
Answer is YES as I am have finished Electronics and communication engineering which is equivalent to Level 7

Do you have a recognised qualification? (level 3,4,5,6)	YesNo
Answer is NO as i have already cliamed for level 7

Did you begin your study for level 3, 4, 5 or 6 recognised qualification on or before 24 July 2011?	YesNo

Donot know what to answer pls advice on this


----------



## Cheema

Kannansk said:


> Thanks cheema, I havr few queries on EOI form
> 
> Do you have a recognised qualification? (level 7 or 8)	YesNo
> Answer is YES as I am have finished Electronics and communication engineering which is equivalent to Level 7
> 
> Do you have a recognised qualification? (level 3,4,5,6)	YesNo
> Answer is NO as i have already cliamed for level 7
> 
> Did you begin your study for level 3, 4, 5 or 6 recognised qualification on or before 24 July 2011?	YesNo
> 
> Donot know what to answer pls advice on this


Hi K

I am not sure what to reply for this.
I am struggling to validate my EOI. I think it should be no, as whatever we reply for level 3/4/5/6, it does not matter.

~Cheema


----------



## Kannansk

Thanks and sorry for the trouble as i didnot see you answer in the 2nd page so is the confusion.

Why i asked this q? 

"Did you begin your study for level 3, 4, 5 or 6 recognised qualification on or before 24 July 2011?	YesNo " 

repeatedly because In Online Pre-assesment i get 155 points if my answer is Yes to the above q? and 145 points if i answer no to the above q? 

does any of the senior expat help me pls


----------

